# No one wants to work anymore...bull...



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

The phrase has come back into vogue recently as a result of the so-called “Great Resignation” theory that arose as millions of people left the U.S. workforce during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.

Government data show nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs in the 14-month period from January 2021 to February 2022, even as the country lifted COVID-era restrictions, which was a 25% spike over the same period before the pandemic.
It should be noted that many of them have come back.
In a survey last year from Limeade LME, +7.55% subsidiary Tinypulse, an employee engagement and culture feedback platform, more than one in five business leaders or human resources employees agreed with the statement that “no one wants to work.”

Turns out, “nobody wants to work” is a gripe as old as time, as a recent viral Twitter TWTR, +2.61% thread from University of Calgary professor and researcher Paul Fairie points out. His thread references newspapers and other publications that have claimed “nobody wants to work anymore” at least once a decade, every decade, for the past century — going as far back as 1894.

But economists say the data doesn’t back this up. At the same time nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs between January 2021 to February 2022, about 89 million people were _hired_, showing that many of the “quitters” had new jobs lined up, or found work shortly after leaving their previous job.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can tell you that there is a HUGE lack of folks who want to WORK. The local McCoys Lumber is severely shot staffed because WIMPS show up to apply and can't handle the WORK!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I can tell you that there is a HUGE lack of folks who want to WORK. The local McCoys Lumber is severely shot staffed because WIMPS show up to apply and can't handle the WORK!


My son and I stopped by the local dollar store yesterday, it was closed due to not having enough staff to work. It’s the second store in the past week to be closed due to staffing issues.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't get anyone to do repairs to my house. $80 an hour and no one will come and do the work.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I can't get anyone to do repairs to my house. $80 an hour and no one will come and do the work.


What do you need done?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> What do you need done?


I've got woodpecker holes in my house that need to be sealed up. I'd like to have the cedar shingles removed and hardy board put up to replace them. I finally got one guy to come out and measure and he never got back to me with the estimate he promised.

I need a hand rail on my front steps

I've been trying for four years to get someone to install a wood stove.

I have a house that needs exterior paint.

In the next year or two I will have a roof that needs to be replaced.

I would like to have a dog door installed.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

It's not that nobody wants to work. Nobody wants to work a menial job for low wages anymore. Unemployment is still low enough that it's creating competition with employers. Job seekers in a lot of regions can be very picky right now. If you've ever been to a Costco vs a Walmart you can see clearly retail employees are perfectly happy to work with a smile when being paid 20 an hour vs the 10-13 Walmart hires at.

As the population ages up over the next decade you'll actually see a lot of positions from retiring boomers getting filled more and more with younger people and there will be even less people available for low skill/wage work.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I've got woodpecker holes in my house that need to be sealed up. I'd like to have the cedar shingles removed and hardy board put up to replace them. I finally got one guy to come out and measure and he never got back to me with the estimate he promised.
> 
> I need a hand rail on my front steps
> 
> ...


If I wasn’t right in the middle of trying to setup my own new homestead I would be tempted to take a road trip to earn that kind of wage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I can tell you that there is a HUGE lack of folks who want to WORK. The local McCoys Lumber is severely shot staffed because WIMPS show up to apply and can't handle the WORK!


if they had the qualifications to do the work they would be working for more some place else.

unless the lumber is paying 18+ an hour with benefits full time anyone over 18 you would want working there isn't going to and they can't hire under 18.

was talking with a local general contractor this spring , he used to have a 4 man crew and they could do almost anything , now he is busier than a one legged man in a well you know. all his guys took steady jobs with benefits and fixed hours to make home life easier. 
he is working alone and keeps trying to hire but the people who show up are gone when he says he needs them to take a drug test.

everyone is hiring local unemployment is under 3% sing on bonuses , my son started working for the same place my wife does , she got 40 hours of vacation is he says 6 months , heck they gave her 20 hours of it when he made 90 days.

if your work place is hiring anyone from a temp agency they are most likely a felon , so even felons have jobs right now.


what we are seeing is young people very much value their time off , they want vacation , they want to work their 40 and be done in most cases. they saw their parents putting in 50-60 hour weeks and they want to be able to chill after work and on their weekends.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I've got woodpecker holes in my house that need to be sealed up. I'd like to have the cedar shingles removed and hardy board put up to replace them. I finally got one guy to come out and measure and he never got back to me with the estimate he promised.
> 
> I need a hand rail on my front steps
> 
> ...


Pretty common complaint with contractors at the moment. The well established ones are only interested in projects that will make them top dollar. One thing you can do is advertise you are looking for a contractor on social media like FB Marketplace, Nextdoor, etc. You can find a lot of skilled labor from less established businesses out there. Another option is to look into DIY if you are of an age where that is acceptable.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Around here, property is unaffordable and the newly overpriced homes are unaffordable for renters. Nowhere to live. 
Heaps of vanlifers. Problem is vanlifers are mobile and get bored easy (Millennials lol). It’s a huge problem to run a business without reliable staff.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

And yet, everyone complains about the prices that necessarily have to go up to cover increased wages.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

fireweed farm said:


> Around here, property is unaffordable and the newly overpriced homes are unaffordable for renters. Nowhere to live.
> Heaps of vanlifers. Problem is vanlifers are mobile and get bored easy (Millennials lol). It’s a huge problem to run a business without reliable staff.


One of my son's married last year is a vanlifer. He makes some serious coin, in completely honest ways many would never think of. Take him to a garage sale and he thinks of uses for stuff, I would never think of and consider useless junk. Both of them a very smart "millennials" They always have a booth at festivals.

He said they like the freedom to roam wherever they want to go. They most definitely are not homeless or poor and both are very happy. I see nothing wrong with that at all.

Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness at its finest. 

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Crealcritter said:


> One of my son's married last year is a vanlifer. He makes some serious coin, in completely honest ways many would never think of. Take him to a garage sale and he thinks of uses for stuff, I would never think of and consider useless junk. Both of them a very smart "millennials" They always have a booth at festivals.
> 
> He said they like the freedom to roam wherever they want to go. They most definitely are not homeless or poor and both are very happy. I see nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> ...


It’s just “kids these days”. Nothing wrong. Just different. They don’t fit the traditional mold. They don’t tend to become long time employees.
They tend to take up a lot of my time, they frequently go to multiple job interviews, if they accept the job they may not stay for the full term, they are requiring training for a job that felt like a good fit for them at the time, they tend to fly by the seat of their pants when it requiring days off, I think they require instant gratification in work and require constant backslapping. They frequently require management to be their counselling service. They are extremely sensitive ‘these days’. NOTHING wrong with enjoying your life. I’m sure they’ve watched parents stuck in jobs they despise. They are trying something new, and good on them.
Perhaps I’m jealous that I’m tied down with a mortgage (affordable being from the early 2000’s). They realize that home ownership and traditional norms aren’t achievable without outrageous loans or gifts from parents so are simply making due…


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

fireweed farm said:


> It’s just “kids these days”. Nothing wrong. Just different. They don’t fit the traditional mold. They don’t tend to become long time employees.
> They tend to take up a lot of my time, they frequently go to multiple job interviews, if they accept the job they may not stay for the full term, they are requiring training for a job that felt like a good fit for them at the time, they tend to fly by the seat of their pants when it requiring days off, I think they require instant gratification in work and require constant backslapping. They frequently require management to be their counselling service. They are extremely sensitive ‘these days’. NOTHING wrong with enjoying your life. I’m sure they’ve watched parents stuck in jobs they despise. They are trying something new, and good on them.
> Perhaps I’m jealous that I’m tied down with a mortgage (affordable being from the early 2000’s). They realize that home ownership and traditional norms aren’t achievable without outrageous loans or gifts from parents so are simply making due…


Well a fair number of people retire to a mobile home, hit the open road and are happy. I'm kind of like you though, I like a home that doesn't move 😂. 

But that's just me, everyone is different and that's a great fact 👍 if I need help around here, my vanlifer son is the first to arrive to help me. He helped me stretch, staple and clip a 10 acre pasture this past winter. My other stationary home sons had other commitments. 

I guess that's kind of part of being a vanlifer, no routine commitments. Everyday day is uniquely different because that's the way you want it to be. Some people happily thrive in constant change. Others would be utterly miserable without structure in their life. 

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

KC Rock said:


> But economists say the data doesn’t back this up. At the same time nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs between January 2021 to February 2022, about 89 million people were _hired_, showing that many of the “quitters” had new jobs lined up, or found work shortly after leaving their previous job.


Once again, you better check your "facts." We're still not back iup to pre-pandemic employemnt numbers--













US Employment and Jobs | Department of Numbers


US jobs and employment numbers from both the CES and CPS surveys through November 2022.




www.deptofnumbers.com





...and it took six whole years for employnent numbers to rise back to pre-"Great Recession" numbers-- because _nobody wants to work....._Job opeings still remain well above the number of applicants, despite an unemploymet rate of near 4% and that would be much higher if calculated accordig to the definitons of previous years. ...They used to report the U-6 numbers. Now they report the U-3 because it looks better for the administration What Is the Unemployment Rate?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I can't get anyone to do repairs to my house. $80 an hour and no one will come and do the work.


I stopped hiring locals. Had so many come to look at job but never started the job. Worse is a few started but kept missing days or would work my job for 3 hours to go work on another job site. 2 new pizza burger shops open over the last week . people are posting that they placed an order 40 mins food not even started. Sign said close at 7 but at 6 30 they wont let you order. Staff out smoking. 
With all the soon to be Americans, business will have all the workers they need. Will bring wages down to $7.25 really fast. Factory work will be hard to find and surly not $18 hr. Like proctor gamble. Hearing that the new martinsburg wv. Plant is cutting hours in hopes employees quit so they can take on new hires at $10 hr.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> My son and I stopped by the local dollar store yesterday, it was closed due to not having enough staff to work. It’s the second store in the past week to be closed due to staffing issues.


There are commonly posted signs for work stating, "Need help that will show up". That is about the most basic requirement and yet reliability is now like a rare commodity.

Our local post office has had an opening for part time work for well, the last several years. $19 an hour to start with bennies. One guy lasted about 2 months. I spoke directly with the postmaster. They cannot get the position filled because A- It is part time. B. It requires Saturdays. As soon as people discover they have to work every Saturday it is a no go.
$19 an hour x 30-35 hours a week seems to beat 24 hours @ $10 with weekends off.

Yes, I have seen stores and restaurants now that have cut hours, ie closing at 5 instead of 9, no indoor dining after 2, etc, because of no one willing to work.

It doesn't seem too long ago that certain politicians poo pooed issues like immigration because, well, who would do the menial work? The struggle to find, not just qualified help, but willing help, has elevated past the menial job.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> It's not that nobody wants to work. Nobody wants to work a menial job for low wages anymore. Unemployment is still low enough that it's creating competition with employers. Job seekers in a lot of regions can be very picky right now. If you've ever been to a Costco vs a Walmart you can see clearly retail employees are perfectly happy to work with a smile when being paid 20 an hour vs the 10-13 Walmart hires at.
> 
> As the population ages up over the next decade you'll actually see a lot of positions from retiring boomers getting filled more and more with younger people and there will be even less people available for low skill/wage work.


Walmart was advertising $18 an hour last year and they have been paying more than $13 for years.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

KC Rock said:


> Turns out, “nobody wants to work” is a gripe as old as time, as a recent viral Twitter TWTR, +2.61% thread from University of Calgary professor and researcher Paul Fairie points out. His thread references newspapers and other publications that have claimed “nobody wants to work anymore” at least once a decade, every decade, for the past century — going as far back as 1894.
> 
> But economists say the data doesn’t back this up. At the same time nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs between January 2021 to February 2022, about 89 million people were _hired_, showing that many of the “quitters” had new jobs lined up, or found work shortly after leaving their previous job.


Ford is moving to lay off thousands of workers in order to fund its electric vehicles program that supports the current administrations' climate goals.

The automaker is planning to lay off 8,000 of its employees (the kind that show up) to raise profits and pay for its ramp-up of EV production. *Ford will spend roughly $50 Billion, according to Reuters, to make 2 million EVs annually by 2026 after selling 27,140 in 2021. *
Ford to Fund Its EV Efforts in Part by Laying Off 8000 Workers

Now the hourly wage for an employee at Ford Motor Company ranges from about $31 an hour to a little over $45 an hour. If you are in say Design or Engineering you might be pushing 130k a year.

I'm sure these "quitters" will find new work at a comparable compensation in no time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Doritoes Launches New Line Of Socialist Flavors


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

KC Rock said:


> The phrase has come back into vogue recently as a result of the so-called “Great Resignation” theory that arose as millions of people left the U.S. workforce during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> Government data show nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs in the 14-month period from January 2021 to February 2022, even as the country lifted COVID-era restrictions, which was a 25% spike over the same period before the pandemic.
> It should be noted that many of them have come back.
> ...


This is an excellent post backed up by some data. You're making a valid point here and although many of us may disagree and debate it, I think we can all respect the presentation This is so much more productive than the mindless hate that you usually throw around the forum. More like this, please.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Adirondackian said:


> This is an excellent post backed up by some data. You're making a valid point here and although many of us may disagree and debate it, I think we can all respect the presentation This is so much more productive than the mindless hate that you usually throw around the forum. More like this, please.


Of course it is. @KC Rock plagiarized it from a Market Watch article, without citation.

It shows up here as a “sponsored post” on MSN:




__





‘Nobody wants to work anymore’ has been said for 100 years. It wasn’t true then, and it isn’t true now.






www.msn.com





All of the links in the article point back to other Market Watch articles.

It’s monetized clickbait in the form of an article. He’s spamming us, and getting paid for it… again.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

As a person who has worked as an employee most of his life, I think this is a fantastic dynamic. It benefits America more to have a shortage of labor, than a shortage of employment. Just 10 years ago the mantra was "Im just lucky to have a job". That was a terrible situation for everyone accept employers, who had their choice of over-qualified, desperate employees to choose from. Many employers 'churned and burned' through the employment pool, using people up with unsustainable workloads and then cutting them loose. I struggled my whole life, as a genXer, with a super crowded, super competitive work place.

GenX was squeezed between boomers, who had management/owner/controller positions, and the fresh crop of endless millennials that could be hired cheap and used up because they didnt know any better. Now those millennials arent kids anymore and they want real money and real positions. They're not going to work the entry level 'churn and burn' jobs anymore.

Unfortunately the "solution" will probably mean the attempt to import a low paid workforce from around the world. As we've seen in recent years that comes with high crime, destruction of the traditional American culture, and further social/economic collapse...prepare accordingly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Civilian labor force participation rate







www.bls.gov


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Total Unfilled Job Vacancies for the United States


Graph and download economic data for Total Unfilled Job Vacancies for the United States (LMJVTTUVUSM647S) from Dec 2000 to Sep 2022 about jobs, job openings, vacancy, and USA.



fred.stlouisfed.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Education level and jobs: Opportunities by state : Career Outlook: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


Read this article to find out which state might offer better opportunities for your education level.




www.bls.gov


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 112779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these "unfilled jobs" mostly entry level, low paying jobs?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> Are these "unfilled jobs" mostly entry level, low paying jobs?


It covers the spectrum

















Most New Jobs : Occupational Outlook Handbook: : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


Most new jobs: 20 occupations with the highest total number of projected job openings which includes vacancies from workers who leave or retire.




www.bls.gov


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Adirondackian said:


> Are these "unfilled jobs" mostly entry level, low paying jobs?

























Careers with Most Openings | Careers | CareerOneStop


See which careers have the most job openings--in any state or nationally.




www.careeronestop.org














Most Distorted Labor Market Ever: Charts by Sector


Job openings spiked to record 11.7 million, while 12.1 million people still claimed unemployment benefits.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Just a personal observation - I notice a lot of job openings here require being fully vaccinated. Especially in health care/food service fields (Indeed has a glut of medical front office openings locally right now, for example).

Wonder how much that mucks up the works.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just some added perspective.
I work two, part time jobs. Minimum wage. I'm glad to have the work and am reliable and have become a respected team member at both jobs.
But I do expect employers to make certain concessions. I'm a single mom, kids not old enough to be in school yet. I prefer to work from home, but one job lets me bring my kid in with me (and they quite enjoy his help). I am so completely grateful, I will remain loyal to them until I finish finish my Bachelor's degree (and maybe longer) and wages be damned.
I think employers should be willing to work around an employee's needs. Particularly with women in the workplace. You want women to work? Fine, then make it so that they can raise a family and work, don't make them choose between those two options. Employers could do so much more to entice and retain employees, sure it's not "conventional" workplace standards, but what happened to the days where employers took care of their workers, and vice versa?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Interestingly, a local 'fancy dancy' health plex/gym (pool, walking track, tennis etc.) used to offer employees that work 24+ hours/week a free membership ($90/month). Then it was 18 hours, then 12 and now if you work 8 hours/week you get the free membership and they still can't get enough people to stay open for their regular hours. You don't have to have any experience, etc - it's really working the check in desk, picking up towels, and simple stuff. Nope - not even if you're getting paid 8 hours + saving $90 for use of the facility.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I have interviewed for several jobs in the last couple months and I understand that lockdowns and working from home has cost companies but each interview seems to be the same. Fill 3 positions and we're willing to pay a hair over minimum wage. 

My pesonal favorite was the one looking for a dispatcher who would also manage payroll for 425 weekly, act as a CPA, answer all incoming phone calls, handle a full time receptionist position, work as a personal assistant to the CEO and all for $17/hr. 

I declined their most generous offer based on the fact that one bedroom basement suites in Calgary are renting for $1500/month so it wasn't a living wage and was literally told that most people have husbands and this is considered a secondary type job and most women's husbands have 'good jobs.'

They must have had a similar responses from other canditates because they called me a week later to see if I'd be interested if they increased their offer to $17.50/hr. 

I spent a month at a private ambulance compnay who paid similar and pocketed about 13 hours off each cheque which seemed to be something they did to all employees. I mentioned it was illegal and was fired the same day. The poor HR guy really didn't know what to do when I thanked him profusely and shook his hand. 

I interviewed for another low paying position recently and asked about training and was told they don't have time to train anybody and are looking for someone who intuitively knows their policies and procedures. Again, for $17/hr and I'd need to commute 30 miles each way.

I just applied for another, just so I can find out why a bookkeeper needs to know how to operate a skidsteer.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I have interviewed for several jobs in the last couple months and I understand that lockdowns and working from home has cost companies but each interview seems to be the same. Fill 3 positions and we're willing to pay a hair over minimum wage.
> 
> My pesonal favorite was the one looking for a dispatcher who would also manage payroll for 425 weekly, act as a CPA, answer all incoming phone calls, handle a full time receptionist position, work as a personal assistant to the CEO and all for $17/hr.
> 
> ...


How long will that job stay open?

Why would anyone accept it?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The position sounds more in line with an Executive Assistant.
I imagine it will stay open until someone with a husband holding a good job applies.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> How long will that job stay open?
> 
> Why would anyone accept it?


Sooner or later I'm sure someone will fill it but I can't comprehend how so many companies are looking to employees as a way to cut corners and save money and essentially setting them up to fail. 

I'm pretty efficient but covering 3 full time jobs is a guarantee fail, especially when they refuse to pay overtime.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> Sooner or later I'm sure someone will fill it but I can't comprehend how so many companies are looking to employees as a way to cut corners and save money and essentially setting them up to fail.
> 
> I'm pretty efficient but covering 3 full time jobs is a guarantee fail, especially when they refuse to pay overtime.


It is very short sighted on the part of the company. As much as it is a cliché to say, good employees make or break a company.

I am a big fan of Discount Tire. Their people knows tires. It keeps me coming back


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

More complications mucking up the work force: covid does hit seniors and minorities harder. Many of those seniors decided they really did not need to boost their retirement income a bit if it meant risking their lives. Around here seniors were much of the school bus driver, school auxiliary staff, and fast food or big box store staff. They made a sane decision to stay home. After all, many had been told over and over boomers dying was a good thing as it opened jobs for younger workers. Ok, lots of seniors died of covid and many who did not die are firmly retired now. The same thing happened around our region with nurses, cna's, and med techs. We don't have many minority workers, but I know some that were old enough to squeak into retirement and quickly did so in order to be safer, as did many teachers.

Also we have a fair amount of young married couples with kids that were double income pre covid. When the schools went remote many were forced to live on one income. It worked out fine, they learned what the schools were really teaching, and have decided to remain home schoolers on one parent's income.

And then of course, we have lost a lot of people to covid. I don't think it isn't that those workers don't want to work. I think the commute from the cemetery is too much for them


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Doritoes Launches New Line Of Socialist Flavors
> View attachment 112777


Don't know whether to laugh or sigh...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Probably best used with a dipping sauce.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

po boy said:


> Walmart was advertising $18 an hour last year and they have been paying more than $13 for years.


Nah, Walmart is deceptive in its hiring practices. They’ll advertise “up to 18.00” then offer you 13.00.

I’ve got a nephew in Houston who was complaining about that to me. He was hired within the last 6 months and given 13.00 part time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> Nah, Walmart is deceptive in its hiring practices. They’ll advertise “up to 18.00” then offer you 13.00.
> 
> I’ve got a nephew in Houston who was complaining about that to me. He was hired within the last 6 months and given 13.00 part time.


Pretty much and if you manage to stick around long enough for annual cost of living increases, they work pretty hard to find a reason not to give them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> Nah, Walmart is deceptive in its hiring practices. They’ll advertise “up to 18.00” then offer you 13.00.
> 
> I’ve got a nephew in Houston who was complaining about that to me. He was hired within the last 6 months and given 13.00 part time.


Your nephew doesn't have any marketable skills?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know how much drug testing affects other employments, but where my son works, they pay $38 an hour, paid vacation, paid sick leave, overtime pay, holiday pay, retirement accounts, health and dental insurance, but you have to pass a drug test and that seems to eliminate a lot of potential employees

Also, I've talked to younger workers who say they will not work on a weekend because their weekends are too valuable. That was told to me by someone who would not aply for a job paying $120,000 a year because his weekeneds were too valuable and he couldn't work weekends. Instead he was living like a leech and letting his girlfriend support him, all the while complaioning that he had applied everywhere but couldn't finda job..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't know how much drug testing affects other employments, but where my son works, they pay $38 an hour, paid vacation, paid sick leave, overtime pay, holiday pay, retirement accounts, health and dental insurance, but you have to pass a drug test and that seems to eliminate a lot of potential employees
> 
> Also, I've talked to younger workers who say they will not work on a weekend because their weekends are too valuable. That was told to me by someone who would not aply for a job paying $120,000 a year because his weekeneds were too valuable and he couldn't work weekends. Instead he was living like a leech and letting his girlfriend support him, all the while complaioning that he had applied everywhere but couldn't finda job..


I actually enjoyed a 4 on 4 off schedule and found that I came to enjoy having my days off during the week because it was heaven. 

Everything goes so much quicker when you aren't fighting weekend crowds, appointments can be made without missing work and if I found myself looking for outside entertainment, movies and museums are cheaper to visit during the week.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wr said:


> I actually enjoyed a 4 on 4 off schedule and found that I came to enjoy having my days off during the week because it was heaven.
> 
> Everything goes so much quicker when you aren't fighting weekend crowds, appointments can be made without missing work and if I found myself looking for outside entertainment, movies and museums are cheaper to visit during the week.


Early in my career, I did 4-10s. It worked out that I had to work one Saturday per month, split with the other gunsmiths. It was great always having Monday, and the occasional Tuesday off. Before that, when I was in a shop by myself, I had to work every Saturday, but that was an easy trade to make to have a “weekend” that was Sunday-Tuesday.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

KC Rock said:


> The phrase has come back into vogue recently as a result of the so-called “Great Resignation” theory that arose as millions of people left the U.S. workforce during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> Government data show nearly 57 million Americans left their jobs in the 14-month period from January 2021 to February 2022, even as the country lifted COVID-era restrictions, which was a 25% spike over the same period before the pandemic.
> It should be noted that many of them have come back.
> ...


I can tell you haven't tried to hire welders or steel workers lately. I have 5 welder positions open and can't get anyone to inquire or apply for these positions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my son works 4-10 Monday - Thursday he likes the 3 day weekends 

I could probably be happy to have weekdays off if it wasn't for family stuff and area shoots

boat launches are not busy , rivers are not busy , public hunting grounds are not as busy , stores are not busy , can have the range to yourself, easy to see a doctor mid week during the day an not take time off.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When I interviewed for a Corrections Officer job, 100 people were interviewed for 7 jobs. Today, every prison runs short staffed, mandatory double shifts. The State can't get people to interview for the jobs.
When I was a teen, I had to hustle to get hired and take the work hours they gave you. Now, such employers have to plan their staffing around when the employee is willing to work.
I doubt most people have some instinctual desire to work. Work is the path away from starvation, away from sleeping in a cardboard box. But thanks to widely expanded welfare benefits, not working is a tolerable option.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

haypoint said:


> When I interviewed for a Corrections Officer job, 100 people were interviewed for 7 jobs. Today, every prison runs short staffed, mandatory double shifts. The State can't get people to interview for the jobs.
> When I was a teen, I had to hustle to get hired and take the work hours they gave you. Now, such employers have to plan their staffing around when the employee is willing to work.
> I doubt most people have some instinctual desire to work. Work is the path away from starvation, away from sleeping in a cardboard box. But thanks to widely expanded welfare benefits, not working is a tolerable option.


It was worth repeating. 

Hunger is a great motivator. No one is hungry, including the illegal invaders.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wr said:


> They must have had a similar responses from other canditates because they called me a week later to see if I'd be interested if they increased their offer to $17.50/hr.


I had to clean off my screen. A whole 50 cents! Wow! You should have felt honored.
(sarcasm intended)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A lot of the part time jobs around here require weekend work. Working weekends is hard for parents because that is the only time they can spend with their kids during the school year. 

Walmart here wants you to commit to 5 or 6 days a week during the interview. Then the second or third week they cut your hours but not the days. I know people who quit because 4 hours didn't pay for gas to get to and from work.

Lowes pays a lot less than Walmart but they have more employees in the store.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> A lot of the part time jobs around here require weekend work. Working weekends is hard for parents because that is the only time they can spend with their kids during the school year.
> 
> Walmart here wants you to commit to 5 or 6 days a week during the interview. Then the second or third week they cut your hours but not the days. I know people who quit because 4 hours didn't pay for gas to get to and from work.
> 
> Lowes pays a lot less than Walmart but they have more employees in the store.


The labor shortage is a double edge sword.

We all know the Walmart practice you cite is wrong. It will be addressed when Walmart cannot exploit workers in such a way, and suffer labor shortage that diminish profit. The interim period is uncomfortable for everyone. That said, there is a chance enough people are unwilling, or unable to pass on what Walmart offers and the unfair practice will continue. 

Do know, Walmart in my example is a proxy for any employer that does not consider the personal economics of their workers.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> The labor shortage is a double edge sword.
> 
> We all know the Walmart practice you cite is wrong. It will be addressed when Walmart cannot exploit workers in such a way, and suffer labor shortage that diminish profit. The interim period is uncomfortable for everyone. That said, there is a chance enough people are unwilling, or unable to pass on what Walmart offers and the unfair practice will continue.
> 
> Do know, Walmart in my example is a proxy for any employer that does not consider the personal economics of their workers.


What a misrepresentation of business/employers you have.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pobept75 said:


> What a misrepresentation of business/employers you have.


Tell me yours


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> A lot of the part time jobs around here require weekend work. Working weekends is hard for parents because that is the only time they can spend with their kids during the school year.
> 
> Walmart here wants you to commit to 5 or 6 days a week during the interview. Then the second or third week they cut your hours but not the days. I know people who quit because 4 hours didn't pay for gas to get to and from work.
> 
> Lowes pays a lot less than Walmart but they have more employees in the store.


If work hours are inconvenient that person should stay at home with spouse and kid(s). Budget to live within your income level.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

po boy said:


> Walmart was advertising $18 an hour last year and they have been paying more than $13 for years.


My experence has been that the $13 employees are over payed.


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Tell me yours


I'm an independent contractor with 43 employees that provide janitorial service to a major communications regional buildings and office complex.
What do you do?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> The labor shortage is a double edge sword.
> 
> We all know the Walmart practice you cite is wrong. It will be addressed when Walmart cannot exploit workers in such a way, and suffer labor shortage that diminish profit. The interim period is uncomfortable for everyone. That said, there is a chance enough people are unwilling, or unable to pass on what Walmart offers and the unfair practice will continue.
> 
> Do know, Walmart in my example is a proxy for any employer that does not consider the personal economics of their workers.


Walmart is a symbol of suburban and rural America, and yet it is everything we have come to hate about China.
Many a time I have heard someone looking to move into the area say "As long as there is a Walmart nearby..."
It isn't uncommon for Walmart to hire a load of part time Christmas help to cover the shopping rush and shortly after hired cut their hours. Why? Year end bonuses for management meeting production and payroll quotas.
I don't favor the practice for employee morale and the level of exploitation is subject to each person's interpretation. They are a corporation doing what corporations do. Know that up front and understand you may be treated better from smaller, locally owned franchises.
I don't expect the federal government to fix what my local aldermen can do much more efficiently and specifically. Macro Walmart consideres the personal economics of their employees only as it benefits Walmart.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pobept75 said:


> I'm an independent contractor with 43 employees that provide janitorial service to a major communications regional buildings and office complex.
> What do you do?


That was not my question.

What would you do if you could not get workers?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Walmart considers the personal economics of their employees only as it benefits Walmart.


My point exactly - That is how things work


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> That was not my question.
> 
> What would you do if you could not get workers?


I think I'd close the doors, have an auction, property, vehicles, cleaning equipment. Take the money and retire on my mini-ranch in central Texas.

Truth is it is physically and mentally tasking to manage 40+ employees scattered over an area of 14,000 square miles. 
Maintenance, fuel, insurance for 17 vans that travel an average 150 miles a day. 
Lately my fuel bill has been around $450.00 to $500.00 dollars a day.
Labor cost has gone through the roof increasing in some cases as much as 100% in the past 2 years.

My contract will be rebid September 30 this year. I'm not certain I will submit a bid this year. This is a difficult decision as I have employees that have been with me 10 to 15 years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pobept75 said:


> I think I'd close the doors, have an auction, property, vehicles, cleaning equipment. Take the money and retire on my mini-ranch in central Texas.
> 
> Truth is it is physically and mentally tasking to manage 40+ employees scattered over an area of 14,000 square miles.
> Maintenance, fuel, insure 17 vans that travel an average 150 miles a day. Lately my fuel bill has been around $450.00 to $500.00 dollars a day.
> ...


Walmart, or any other business, would do the same thing if they could not get workers


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Pobept75 said:


> I think I'd close the doors, have an auction, property, vehicles, cleaning equipment. Take the money and retire on my mini-ranch in central Texas.
> 
> Truth is it is physically and mentally tasking to manage 40+ employees scattered over an area of 14,000 square miles.
> Maintenance, fuel, insurance for 17 vans that travel an average 150 miles a day.
> ...


I had a guy, years ago, that offered me a partnership in his company. I reluctantly agreed and it was a huge mistake, but anyway that is a different tale.
I looked at his books beforehand and noted that I netted as much money as he did at 20% of his volume. Why? Well, his overhead was enormous and included insurance, bennies, more fleet equipment, employees, etc. I suppose the positive end of it was the impact he made in the community. He provided jobs and grew the tax base. 
I turned the margins way up within 6 months, but it was a whole lot of heavy lifting every month to generate what I already had been doing with much less effort.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Walmart, or any other business, would do the same thing if they could not get workers


Seems that they are getting different kinds of workers. A few years ago, they started a big push to online sales. I remember that they sent me an invitation to join their online "focus group."


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Pobept75 said:


> I think I'd close the doors, have an auction, property, vehicles, cleaning equipment. Take the money and retire on my mini-ranch in central Texas.
> 
> Truth is it is physically and mentally tasking to manage 40+ employees scattered over an area of 14,000 square miles.
> Maintenance, fuel, insurance for 17 vans that travel an average 150 miles a day.
> ...


If you are open to remaining in business, and willing to take a huge risk of losing the contract (eggs being all in one basket with contracts that large), consider marking up your pricing say 25% or 30%, or whatever makes sense. Maybe it’s higher. 
It’ll cover your gas, and raises to retain staff who are also paying more at the grocery store and gas pumps.
I did it and didn’t lose a thing the first round (3/4 of my business), but this second round being 6 months later (different contracts) it seems everyone including the contract holders are more worried about budgets with the crap economy, unsure what will happen. 
What I do know is that I can’t afford to lose my shirt simply to remain in business. So will take that risk.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't read all the post. The local Sonic has a sign "work today and get paid tomorrow"


----------



## Pobept75 (6 mo ago)

fireweed farm said:


> If you are open to remaining in business, and willing to take a huge risk of losing the contract (eggs being all in one basket with contracts that large), consider marking up your pricing say 25% or 30%, or whatever makes sense. Maybe it’s higher.
> It’ll cover your gas, and raises to retain staff who are also paying more at the grocery store and gas pumps.
> I did it and didn’t lose a thing the first round (3/4 of my business), but this second round being 6 months later (different contracts) it seems everyone including the contract holders are more worried about budgets with the crap economy, unsure what will happen.
> What I do know is that I can’t afford to lose my shirt simply to remain in business. So will take that risk.


This contract rebids every 2 years, I have had this contract for 15 1/2 years. Yes a 25/30% markup will cover actual cost increases. 
I may do just that, but, I'm getting near retirement age and to be truthful I'm tired. Setting under the shade of a pecan tree, fishing pole in one hand and a cold adult beverage in the other is very tempting.
Thanks and good luck


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Pobept75 said:


> This contract rebids every 2 years, I have had this contract for 15 1/2 years. Yes a 25/30% markup will cover actual cost increases.
> I may do just that, but, I'm getting near retirement age and to be truthful I'm tired. Setting under the shade of a pecan tree, fishing pole in one hand and a cold adult beverage in the other is very tempting.
> Thanks and good luck


That was a good strategy. Do that and then sell the business. Go out on top.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> Nah, Walmart is deceptive in its hiring practices. They’ll advertise “up to 18.00” then offer you 13.00.
> 
> I’ve got a nephew in Houston who was complaining about that to me. He was hired within the last 6 months and given 13.00 part time.


So don't take it...the 18 bucks. Your nephew should have known up front the hiring rate. I think that even for part time

employees it's the law? Min and max rates are offered by the company's to prospective employees. It was in engineering

anyway. Years ago sears was sued for advertising 'sale product' that was never on the floor. So the salesman would steer

customers to more expensive merch.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pobept75 said:


> If work hours are inconvenient that person should stay at home with spouse and kid(s). Budget to live within your income level.


Sound theory, but it doesn't always work in practice.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> There are commonly posted signs for work stating, "Need help that will show up". That is about the most basic requirement and yet reliability is now like a rare commodity.
> 
> Our local post office has had an opening for part time work for well, the last several years. $19 an hour to start with bennies. One guy lasted about 2 months. I spoke directly with the postmaster. They cannot get the position filled because A- It is part time. B. It requires Saturdays. As soon as people discover they have to work every Saturday it is a no go.
> $19 an hour x 30-35 hours a week seems to beat 24 hours @ $10 with weekends off.
> ...


Tire shop in town has this problem. My wife sat there 4 hours to get her zero turn tire repaired (boot & tube). Manager apologized offered her a discount but she refused. After he said he had hired two people to start Monday, but they never showed up. Even after passing background, drug and aptitude tests.

BTW do you have a picture of your 63 GTX? I've never seen a 63 GTX. Maybe it's just a creative user id?😂 67's are rockets on 4 wheels, Mopar 💪

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pobept75 said:


> This contract rebids every 2 years, I have had this contract for 15 1/2 years. Yes a 25/30% markup will cover actual cost increases.
> I may do just that, but, I'm getting near retirement age and to be truthful I'm tired. .......


I suggest that you get the contract locked in and then sell the business as a turn-key income generator, contract, customers, employees, equipment all in place and working. Then you would have some nice money to retire on.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I can tell you that there is a HUGE lack of folks who want to WORK. The local McCoys Lumber is severely shot staffed because WIMPS show up to apply and can't handle the WORK!


If by "work" you mean perform manual labour, then you're correct. I have this very discussion with my brother, who thinks that I don't "work" because I don't do manual labour (he does, and has since high school) even though his average workweek is 35 hours and mine is 55.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I sleep just as well from a tired mind as a tired body.


----------



## Linda Mama Homestead (Nov 7, 2020)

I have offered room and board for the first 20 hours and $15 after that. Still looking. Why room and board? Because we are very remote, deep in the woods. There are so many people living on the streets. 
Anyway, I try them out at stuff they tell me they know how to do and move all the way down to trail building with a hoe. Still, no one seems interested in more than a week or two at most.

Now I have switched it to Deer hunters! Come volunteer for two days, and I will provide 3 meals a day and lodging, hot showers, a washer & dryer, Bla bla bla.

Wish me luck with this new approach to FINDING A WORKER!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

A friend was just complaining that the new hire at the farm she works at, stopped coming to work. 

Oddly enough, they wanted hire farm labour, familiar with all types of equipment plus mechanical skills with a Class 1 license (commercial drivers are as rare as hen's teeth) and they required the poor sap to pay for their own drug and alcohol test prior to employment as well as a police background check, roughly $200, all for the princely sum of $15/hr. 

We're offering $28/hr for a commercial driver and struggling to find one so I'm not sure how they expected to find one for $15/hr.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

wr said:


> A friend was just complaining that the new hire at the farm she works at, stopped coming to work.
> 
> Oddly enough, they wanted hire farm labour, familiar with all types of equipment plus mechanical skills with a Class 1 license (commercial drivers are as rare as hen's teeth) and they required the poor sap to pay for their own drug and alcohol test prior to employment as well as a police background check, roughly $200, all for the princely sum of $15/hr.
> 
> We're offering $28/hr for a commercial driver and struggling to find one so I'm not sure how they expected to find one for $15/hr.


$15/hour for all of that is crazy. Burger flippers are getting paid $16-19/hour here. Just saw a sign on the door of the Target this morning hiring starting at $16.25/hour.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Mish said:


> $15/hour for all of that is crazy. Burger flippers are getting paid $16-19/hour here. Just saw a sign on the door of the Target this morning hiring starting at $16.25/hour.


I fully understand that times are tight for some employers but at some level, they have to understand that employees can work hard but asking employees to fill 3 or 4 positions is a recipe for failure. 

Employees will leave feeling they are not valued or respected and employers find themselves in an constly continuous training cycle. 

There is currently a big push to hire women and when I spoke to one interviewer about the poor wages offered, she indicated that most of their employees were married and their husbands had great paying jobs. Essentially, they hire married women with the belief that the husband can subsidize their crappy wages and they are left confused as to why they have a super high turnover. 

Tim Horton's and Walmart in my town need employees and are starting everyone at $17.85/hr and other than dealing with shift work, they aren't having much problem finding employees. 

I can literally open my email on any day and find 20 - 30 recruiters asking me to submit my resume for various positions, all worth $18 - $20hr. These aren't entry level positions and most are companies that carried on with business as usual throughout the pandemic so they shouldn't be struggling. 

If these were jobs that allowed a person to work from home, I'd be all over it but when you consider the cost of living in Calgary, the cost of a 'downtown' wardrobe and all that's needed, there is just no economic sense to even apply.


----------



## Beggs n Achin' (Feb 26, 2021)

I dunno how it is other places. But here in Western WA in the more rural areas, the jab requirements and politics drove people out by the thousands. I saw nurses, teachers, wiccans, hippies, and Christians all standing side by side protesting the jab requirements. And when my hubs left the carpenters union, giving up our health care and his 401k, we got told by the L & I worker that processed his business application as general contractor that just in the month of December there were over 700 applications for general contractor. Statistics were showing with the carpenters union that they lost over half their membership. People gave it all up and just quit. Friends are telling us that all their dispatch calls state up front that to work that job they have to be "fully v ---d". Hubs keeps getting calls from construction companies he worked with before and the first question is, "Are you still in the union?". Hubs explains that no, because of the excessive politics, striking for stupid things. And support of the jab. He offered to come work for them privately and they weren't allowed to hire outside the union, or they would. He was a hard worker and they liked him. The final straw, I think, when hubs saw the writing on the wall, was when union members were barred from being inside meetings at the meeting hall to vote and participate what they were paying for...but were not barred from walking into the building to go pay their dues. A bit hypocritical, much? That poor secretary, being daily exposed to unjabbed c people. I'm sure that's an OSHA violation. Anyways, hubs just wanted to work, and he was out of work over 6 months when the concrete workers (also union) were striking , not for bodily autonomy, but for (more) higher wages. And he thought they were being pretty damn stupid, in the light of rights violations. 

And before a jab debate breaks out, as it always does. Yes. We feel how we do about it. We also respect your choice to jab or not to jab. It's your body and your business. It's your private, medical decision and should not be tied to your job. Period! 

Also, my adult daughter works at a mill here locally that is nonunion, and does t care much about safety conditions. They first said get jabbed or they would take (half. Now the whole thing) their Christmas bonus. Then they said new hires have to be jabbed. That was my daughter. She has worked there for a year under the temp agency, then was offered a permanent position w the condition that she get the jab. Since she is a brain tumor survivor and has strong feelings about meds and chemicals, she flat out refused. She had just gotten done watching her mother in law go to the ER with heart attack symptoms a day after getting jabbed and they swore up and down it was not the jab, but "didn't know why it happened, just that it was definitely not the jab.". Half her household is jabbed and half is not. The jabbed ones are sick all the time and she, the immune compromised, is not. Go figure. So the company has her still working the same job, around the same people , just under the temp agency still with no health ins and the lower wage, and they outsource all the other things they ha e to pay out It's a win for the company, but they save money. 

The c was the same in our household. We both got it. Are unjabbed. I'm a walking risk factor. We're both over 40. Used plants and got over it. And the grace of God. Got antibody tests to prove we had it for his job. And instead, got put in the register to be harassed by the govt for a few weeks. Listed as a.p ositive for a t est we never took. Fraud, much? Health Dept wasn't interested in fixing that at all, either, and we shut up real quick bc the more noise we made about it, the more scrutiny we got! That wasn't scary at ALL. In light of the local medical kidnappings of elderly and newborns that the news refused to report on. 

So there are few companies here locally that don't require the jab, and this is largely due to that L & I is leaning hard on them, as well as the insurance companies. They get fined thru the nose for every nonjabbed person that pops positive. But not for the jabbed ones. So it is not effective for businesses to hire nonjabbed persons. Forcing compliance quietly, to a policy that 2/3 of our state gave our illustrious leaders the big giant middle finger about. They may have publicly said "You have choices" to look good and so the peasants don't get out the pitchforks, but they haven't stopped that bull at ALL. Small businesses are dying by the thousands. Those that don't comply got drive into the ground by His Royal Highness. I witnessed firsthand lies by media and police inaction for certain classes of people when violence happened. 

Yes. People don't want to work. And don't pretend for a minute that it isn't about that jab. I'm seeing repeated "help wanted" for firemen, EMS, those cushy county and state jobs. Because people don't want to take risks with their health, the same reasons my husband did not. He wanted to keep our health insurance for me and my daughter, but we told him that we largely use plants anyway AND...if he gets sick and can't work...there's no more health insurance anyway! So his sacrifice would have been for nothing. Because they made it so that if you get sick, neither the employer or the govt will help you with your medical bills after. Nobody is liable. 

There's a lot of people in our area that are just finding other ways. It's hard. Many of us took huge pay cuts. Foreclosed on mortgages. Or just pulled kids out of scho and left the state. So the news may be focusing on Ukraine and so on, but this crap is STILL going on, and many of us STILL don't want it. How do you replace your spouse, or your parent? You can't. 

I can go to the casino and gamble. That's just a little money lost (not that I'm into that). My life? That of my family's? Is worth a whole lot more. 

There's why "people don't want to work."


----------



## Linda Mama Homestead (Nov 7, 2020)

20 years of everyone saying Everyone. should get a college degree and now no one wants to be skilled in anything. It is as if this is for the underclass. Middle Class was built on skilled trade jobs. 

Work ethics are taught by parents and all parents want their kids in college someday. But we need skilled tradesmen.

What to do.


----------



## Elise B (6 mo ago)

I paid $17 an hour to kids to get them to do some weeding in my orchard. I can't find anyone to work for me. It's been crazy. They goof off on their phones and don't show up when expected. It's been rough. Right now I have weeds 6 feet tall in my orchard and my trees aren't getting any sun. I planted whips a year ago and they are only 1-2 feet tall.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Elise B said:


> I paid $17 an hour to kids to get them to do some weeding in my orchard. I can't find anyone to work for me. It's been crazy. They goof off on their phones and don't show up when expected. It's been rough. Right now I have weeds 6 feet tall in my orchard and my trees aren't getting any sun. I planted whips a year ago and they are only 1-2 feet tall.


I would do it. Hubby is back at work and I could spare a couple hours in the early morning. But you probably don't live close enough to make it work.

A couple hours at a time is about all I'm good for, but I can get a lot of weeding done in that time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I would do it.
> 
> A couple hours at a time is about all I'm good for, but I can get a lot of weeding done in that time.


It would be appreciated


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> It would be appreciated


Just don't tell my hubby. The mosquitoes here are too thick to be out before 8 so I don't do early morning weeding at home. IMO, weeding early in the morning is very relaxing. All the daytime critters are just waking up and saying "good morning" to each other. Grandma said her early morning weeding was her "me time", the time where she reflected on life and let her mind relax before the busy day really got started.


----------



## Elise B (6 mo ago)

LOL, I hear ya.


----------



## antoniomandera (2 mo ago)

I don't understand these people. I have a lot of friends that quit their jobs and returned to their home countries during the pandemic period or just quit their jobs and started to cry. During that time, I understood that if you want to do something, you'll find ways to do it. For example, while the covid pandemic was on, I was in my home country, India, and searched for online jobs via Sarkari Job. In this way, I could earn some money and have the possibility to work from home. When I returned to the USA, I kept my online job since it was a good source of income, and I tried to manage both.


----------

